# Civil P.E VS Environmental P.E.



## babloo (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi

i am getting ready ( ....for oct 2008 P.E exam)... and i am still undecided as to which P.E. exam to take.

I ahve a B.E. in chemical engineering and M.S. in environmental engineering......been working in water and watewater field.

which exam would be useful/easy/tough for someone with my background.

please advice

thank you


----------



## Desert Engineer (Feb 20, 2008)

What state do you plan on taking the PE in?


----------



## babloo (Feb 20, 2008)

Desert Water said:


> What state do you plan on taking the PE in?



In Texas


----------



## Tark62 (Feb 20, 2008)

A few states, notably California, don't offer the Environmental PE exam. If you become a PE by passing the Environmental exam, then you could possibly have problems getting licensure by reciprocity in such states. As far as I know, every state recognizes the Chemical PE exam.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 20, 2008)

In my opinion, you would probably find the environmental exam "easier" to study for than the civil exam, based on your educaiton and work background.

A few people on "the other board" have said that CA accepted their environmental PE in lieu of the civil PE, as long as they took the CA seismic and survey exams, too. (And passed)


----------



## babloo (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for your advice


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 1, 2008)

babloo said:


> Hi
> i am getting ready ( ....for oct 2008 P.E exam)... and i am still undecided as to which P.E. exam to take.
> 
> I ahve a B.E. in chemical engineering and M.S. in environmental engineering......been working in water and watewater field.
> ...


They are both pretty easy, but as the previous posters indicated the enviro exam is probably right for you. Good luck! Don't hesitate to ask for help! (just not during the exam lol)


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 1, 2008)

babloo said:


> I ahve a B.E. in chemical engineering and M.S. in environmental engineering......been working in water and watewater field.



What's a B.E.?


----------



## squishles10 (Jun 3, 2008)

snickerd3 said:


> What's a B.E.?


Bachelor of Engineering- Vandy had them too. It seemed like the same coursework that everyone else took so I don't know why the distinction.


----------



## Casey (Jun 3, 2008)

My B.E. is referred to as a B.Eng if that helps simplify/complicate matters...

You can also get M.Engs here.... But the PhD remains the same...


----------

